

Test out our new app: Battlestox - robertbelt

Hi guys,
We are looking for test audience to test out our new app Battlestox. It's a fantasy trading game with a social twist. So stock trading as you know it plus updates from the people that you are following and mini "games".<p>It's still very much in beta, so please feel free to shoot at it as much as you like. Any comment is appreciated! http://www.battlestox.com
======
tobylane
Clickable <http://www.battlestox.com>

You ask for a lot of personal data, what is it used for? I would rather be
able to give you only basic details and upload my contact book/befriend
strangers, or connect to facebook where you get all you need behind the
scenes.

There was Celebdaq, which was popular because it was celebrities not
companies. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celebdaq>

------
robertbelt
Oh, btw: at the moment there is only the AEX (dutch stock exchange) in there.
We would like to incorporate other stock markets asap.

